# 426                                                      Nooklings are buying for 426 Bells [CLOSED]



## weavile

I'll open via dodo code after I am done with a trade. No entry fee required, but I'll take gold nuggets, TBT bells, or wishlist items.


----------



## Foreverfox

I'd love to stop by! I can just come by, sell, and go home.


----------



## weavile

Foreverfox said:


> I'd love to stop by! I can just come by, sell, and go home.


Just sent the code! Check the top of the thread.


----------



## Michaeldemarch

Hi u wish to step by olso you would save me but I have time in 20 min


----------



## Bob Zombie

Can I stop by? I'll sell and head back to my island.


----------



## weavile

Michaeldemarch said:


> Hi u wish to step by olso you would save me but I have time in 20 min





nthylton said:


> Can I stop by? I'll sell and head back to my island.


Added you to the queue. Check the thread!


----------



## hellish_socks

Hi! Can I come please? And is the song wishlist still the same?


----------



## FireNinja1

hi! i've run pretty low on bells so i'd like to come to your town. please add me to the queue whenever possible. thanks in advance!


----------



## weavile

FireNinja1 said:


> hi! i've run pretty low on bells so i'd like to come to your town. please add me to the queue whenever possible. thanks in advance!





hellish_socks said:


> Hi! Can I come please? And is the song wishlist still the same?


Sent you both the code. Check the thread!


----------



## FireNinja1

weavile said:


> Sent you both the code. Check the thread!


Thanks! Are multiple runs okay with you?


----------



## hellish_socks

weavile said:


> Sent you both the code. Check the thread!


Thank you!


----------



## weavile

FireNinja1 said:


> Thanks! Are multiple runs okay with you?


Uh, I'll let you know. There's a few people in my line from the ACNH Exchange app who are single trips


----------



## FireNinja1

weavile said:


> Uh, I'll let you know. There's a few people in my line from the ACNH Exchange app who are single trips


That's fine. I'll make one trip for now then. Message me whenever if / when it's okay to do multiple trips.


----------



## weavile

@FireNinja1 you're good to make multiple trips now


----------



## FireNinja1

weavile said:


> @FireNinja1 you're good to make multiple trips now


Got it, thanks. I found someone with a 600+ sell price so I'm going to go to them first, but after that I'll stop by if you're still open.


----------



## Crystalpony

Are you still open, can't offer much as I still have a fairly new island.


----------



## weavile

@Crystalpony check the top of the thread!


----------



## Crystalpony

Ty.  Only had three rows but I wasn't finding anything good.


----------



## Tutle

Can I come to sell turnips?


----------



## weavile

Tutle said:


> Can I come to sell turnips?


sent!


----------



## weavile

Reopening soon!


----------



## hellodaxushi

Hi! I'd love to stop by when you're ready! I can only tip in regular bells tho, since I'm new here haha


----------



## weavile

hellodaxushi said:


> Hi! I'd love to stop by when you're ready! I can only tip in regular bells tho, since I'm new here haha


invited!


----------



## hellodaxushi

TY! I dropped a tip by your museum


----------



## Michaeldemarch

Hi are you still open

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020



weavile said:


> Reopening soon!


I'm totally new in gsme I can give you only bells


----------



## weavile

Michaeldemarch said:


> Hi are you still open
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020
> 
> 
> I'm totally new in gsme I can give you only bells


check the top of the thread for the code


----------

